# KOMATSU WA120-1 pushing snow



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

KOMATSU WA120-1 pushing snow at Volvo.
Hey guys!! please let me know if you would do this lot any different .
thank you 
Perry


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

with that amount i think i'd use a pickup..prob be faster...use loader to pick up piles if need be...jmo


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

X2 with a Truck and a V plow or a Wideout. 
Now if the loader is only thing you have, it works.


----------



## Perry. (Jan 19, 2014)

maxwellp;1957567 said:


> X2 with a Truck and a V plow or a Wideout.
> Now if the loader is only thing you have, it works.


yes that's all we have, we use it to plow our 3 dealers and 2 lots we have for over stock and 1 lot we use for a snow dump.


----------

